# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Rosie/Ben/Sophie

## tammyy2j

Rosie Webster tries it on with sister Sophie's boyfriend Ben.

I really hope he knocks her back the tart  :Angry:

----------

RuebenClara (11-02-2009)

----------


## CrazyLea

Ah really, where's this from? 
What is wrong with Rosie ?? 
Poor Sophie. I hope he knocks her back too.

----------


## lizann

kinda looks obvious this will happen  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I had a feeling this might happen

what a tart  :Mad:

----------


## Katy

it was kind of obvious by the way she was last night with him, i hope he knocks her back to

----------


## Perdita

Is he not supposed to have pledged not to have sex before marriage? That would mean he would have to turn her down, unless his pledge does not last very long  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

Sophie Webster dumps boyfriend Ben â for eyeing up her saucy sister Rosie.

Clean-cut Corrie star Sophie â played by Brooke Vincent â goes ballistic when she sees Ben getting cosy with Rosie.

Sophie believes churchgoer Ben â actor Lucien Laviscount â is about to break their promise to stay virgins until they get married.

After booting Ben out of her Weatherfield home, Sophie vows to get her own back on Rosie â played by Helen Flanagan. 

Sophie tells Ben: âYou couldnât keep your eyes off her. You made a right fool of yourself. Well Iâm not having a dork like you making a fool out of me so get out of my house â and donât ever come back.â

Sophie ends up questioning her sexuality and considers a relationship with a girl.

Off-screen however stars Brooke and Lucien are becoming closer than ever. 

A Coronation Street source said: âItâs rumoured they are fast becoming an item. 

âIt certainly wouldnât be the first time the writers have split up a couple on screen â and theyâve become a couple off it.â

----------

